# MOST POPULAR Geography/Travel magazines in your Country?



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

China has tons of Geography/Travel Magazines,but i only prefer these 2:


Geography

Chinese National Geography










Travel:

National Geographic Traveler [Trends Magazines & National Geographic]


----------



## Loshmi (Jan 17, 2007)

In Serbia:

Travel Magazine








Website: http://www.travelmagazine.co.yu


----------



## Mr.Bonifacy (Apr 2, 2006)

*TRAVELER NG*










My favoritue:*"Voyage"*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

National Geographic---Simplified Chinese Edition


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

In Germany probably GEO:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

National Geographic Magazine


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Atlas









National Geographic Turkiye









Travel and Leisure Turkiye


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

In Brazil it's probably this one:

*Viagem* (_Trip_)


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

paw25694 said:


> National Geographic Magazine


Agree,their pictures are so wonderful!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

National Geographic
Canadian Geographic
Wallpaper*
Condé Nast Traveller


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

In Spain:
GEO, Viajar, National Geographic...
:yes:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

Mr.Bonifacy said:


> *TRAVELER NG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and


----------

